# BLOCKING QUESTION..



## MonaLisa

_Can I please get a refresher post on how to block seeing certain members posts again?_

_Maybe I'm just not seeing the feature, just need a push in the right direction._

_Thanks in advance._


----------



## Golden

Go to *Quick Links*, then click on *User Control panel*. Then, you click on *edit ignore list*, on the left (under Setting & options) then put whoever is bugging you on your ignore list:wink2:


----------



## *KP*

If you put someone on ignore will you see threads started by them?


----------



## JustKiya

You can see the title of the threads, but you can't see the content.


----------



## SparklingFlame

I wish that we didnt have to see their posts when somebody quotes them.


----------



## Maynard

^^ LOL

It doesnt help when folks quote the lunacy!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Does this also block the person from seeing what you post?


----------



## DaDragonPrincess

I need to start using this too...smh


----------



## silenttullip

I didn't know that feature was necessary


----------



## Nice Lady

Golden said:


> Go to *Quick Links*, then click on *User Control panel*. Then, you click on *edit ignore list*, on the left (under Setting & options) then put whoever is bugging you on your ignore list:wink2:



That suggestion is not working. Please fix the ignore list on the blogs so that we can enjoy our membership rights as we deem appropriately.


----------



## StarScream35

Dang, Do things get that heated around here?


----------



## ambergirl

Can we get the option to block people from seeing our posts? It sure would help eliminate some of the silly stalking that goes on around here.


----------



## Avyn

I block by going to any post written by the person I want to block and click on that person's screen name. The option to block them comes up, at least that's how it works on my phone. I don't log in from a computer.


----------



## kanozas

ambergirl said:


> Can we get the option to block people from seeing our posts? It sure would help eliminate some of the silly stalking that goes on around here.



But that's removing content from a paid subscriber.  There are no tiers under paid members.


----------



## Kindheart

Avyn said:


> I block by going to any post written by the person I want to block and click on that person's screen name. The option to block them comes up, at least that's how it works on my phone. I don't log in from a computer.


I blocked someone now. Click on name and the option  ignore will appear.


----------



## FearlessNik

Is it possible to actually block someone like on FB? I do use the ignore feature but that's not enough. With the ignore feature the person is still able to comment on a thread you create, you can comment on theirs, and it will show you at the bottom of the page that someone you are ignoring has commented.


----------



## FearlessNik

FearlessNik said:


> Is it possible to actually block someone like on FB? I do use the ignore feature but that's not enough. With the ignore feature the person is still able to comment on a thread you create, you can comment on theirs, and it will show you at the bottom of the page that someone you are ignoring has commented.



@beverly Is this something that could possibly get looked into?


----------



## FearlessNik

FearlessNik said:


> Is it possible to actually block someone like on FB? I do use the ignore feature but that's not enough. With the ignore feature the person is still able to comment on a thread you create, you can comment on theirs, and it will show you at the bottom of the page that someone you are ignoring has commented.





FearlessNik said:


> @beverly Is this something that could possibly get looked into?



@Zuleika @beverly @dimopoulos @Allandra @Shimmie


----------

